# Questions about cleaning first tank



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got my first real fish tank and I have some questions about some do's and don'ts of cleaning it. It's used so the trim and wood base just got a fresh coat of paint, but the glass of the tank has some white build-up on it (I assume calcium or limescale) that isn't coming off with water and a razor blade. I'm pretty sure I could use some CLR and clean it off, but I know that fish can be very sensitive to even trace amounts of chemicals. I've read some places that say don't use anything but distilled white vinegar but that's not strong enough to get the build-up off. 

Basically, is it safe to use something like CLR and if so, what would I have to do to make sure there's none left in the tank?

I'm about to spend good money on a black piranha and I don't want to risk killing it off over something that could be avoided.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lay the tank so what ever side has the white build up is on the bottom, then pour vinegar so it covers the limescale. vinegar will remove it, it just takes its merry time doing so. I would not use CLR, its not really residue I'm worried about but the damage that may be done to the silicon seals on the tank. 

I would assume it is a large tank if you are getting a piranha. Just make sure you like the fish and can care for it properly. I know people tastes can differ, piranha are very boring fish IMO. I would suggest looking at exodons if you are just going for super aggressive fish.


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

It's a 30gal hex tank and the build up is on all 6 sides towards the top of the tank. I have a one gallon bottle of vinegar but would it be too diluted if I filled the rest of the tank with water to let sit?

As far as the piranha, I've always wanted a pacu. I was talking to some people who told me a piranha is basically a pacu with bigger teeth. I've done some research and the black pirahna IMO is an awesome looking fish. The one I want is only about 2" but I've been told they can get almost 20" so a bigger tank is on the wish list in the future.

Again, this is my first go round with a somewhat serious tank set up so I appreciate any help or general advice anyone can offer.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I wouldn't use CLR due to residue and possible damage to the seals. Perhaps you could soak some cloth in vinegar and attach it to the rim somehow and just allow it to be in contact with the scale for awhile? Or you can try repeat scrubbings with vinegar and it should come off with multiple applications.


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I think what I'll have to do is turn the tank on it's side and soak one side at a time.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

How is it going? Did it work?


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I let a side soak in vinegar for hours and scrubbed at it over and over until I finally gave up and decided to use CLR. 

Long story short, full strength CLR and scrubbing over and over again didn't even dent whatever it is that's on the side of the tank. I've been looking into just buying a new hex tank to go on the stand but hex tank sizes are weird. My tank is 25in tall with each side length of 10in which comes out to be a little over 28 gallons, but every 28 gallon tank I've found has different measurements.

BTW, if anyone could tell me what F x H means as far as measurements goes I would appreciate it. I'm guessing H means height but what does F mean?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm guessing f is the area of the footprint. Volume is area (footprint) x height for a rectangular prism. 

The area of a regular hexagon where t is the length of a side (wikipedia)









Did you try a razor blade scraper yet? If that and lime-a-way doesn't do it, give up. Lime-a-way and CLR should be safe if completely rinsed and dried. Test pH after you refill to make sure (resid acid will lower it).


----------



## Petey (Jun 18, 2010)

I used a razor and it did nothing. It's like the glass is stained with white streaks instead of having a hard buildup on the glass. The only thing I can think of is that the glass is warped somehow that's leaving these marks.

The reason I was asking about the tank is because I've pretty much given up on cleaning the glass and was going to go buy another tank of roughly the same size to put on the base. The tank is a little over 28 gallons by volume but does that mean it's a 28 gal tank or is there some kind of conversion? Most of the hex tanks I've seen are shorter and wider than the one I have so I don't think they'll fit on the base. I've been trying to find a hex tank with the same dimensions but apparently I have the only hex tank in the world with these dimensions.


----------

